# Tank filter for the Classic



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I saw a filter which looks like a Brita Intenza. Within the product page it mentions



> *Simply connect the water filter directly through the silicone water tubing which is situated in the water resovuoir of the Gaggia machine.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how does it fit? Is it as simple as connecting the silicon tube that goes to the pump to the bottom of it?) The videos I've seen have a different tank compared to the Classic as shown below.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I think that video is a bit confusing.

As that reservoir seems to have a bottom drain, and not the tubes.

I would imagine for a Classic you attach it (might look different to the filter shown in the video) to the intake and just chuck it into the bottom of the tank.

I have been considering getting one, but we are in a very very soft water area. The only thing it might help with for me is removing chlorine.

Aaron


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Since I'm on the right side of the Pennines the tap water is great but then the psychological effect of needing a filter is beginning to daunt me.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I am in Manchester too. The water is tip top in terms of PH and hardness. However, since moving 2 weeks back I have noticed the water at new house seems to have much more chlorine in it. Not sure if this gets broken down when the water gets up to temp in the boiler anyway though.


----------

